# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Διάβασμα και ψυχαναγκασμοί

## Lena01

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω πώς μπορεί κανείς να ξεπεράσει ή να αντιμετωπίσει ψυχαγκασμούς ή καταναγκασμούς σε μια φάση απαιτητικού διαβάσματος, με έντονο άγχος για το αποτέλεσμα...
και όταν λέω ψυχαναγκασμούς εννοώ:
- να ξεκινάω το διάβασμα πχ στις 8 κάθε πρωί, αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν τα καταφέρω στις 8 αλλά στρωθώ στις 11, τα παρατάω και πάει όλη η μέρα χαμένη. 
- να πιέζω τον εαυτό μου για 8ωρο καθημερινό διάβασμα. Αν δεν τα καταφέρω, τα παρατάω και πάει όλη η μέρα πάλι χαμένη. 
- να είναι το παράθυρο τόσο...ανοιχτό, η κουρτίνα έτσι..., τα βιβλία αλλιώς..., τα στυλό αλλού..., ο καφές τόσο ζεστός, .... 
- να πιέζω τον εαυτό μου να θυμάμαι και να κατανοώ ό,τι διαβάζω. Αν δεν το θυμάμαι ή δεν το καταλαβαίνω, τα παρατάω. 
και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τί άλλο...Νιώθω όλα αυτά τα ακραία να με βαραίνουν τόσο, που στο τέλος με καταπίνουν. 
Γενικά νιώθω ότι το απαιτητικό διάβασμα για μένα σήμαινε αυτόματα πίεση, τρελό άγχος για την απόδοση μου, και αυτομαστίγωμα για να ανταποκριθώ...

Στο Λύκειο ενόψει πανελληνίων είχα κάνει πολλά χειρότερα που ευτυχώς τώρα πια νιώθω ότι τα έχω ξεπεράσει, πχ να αναγκάζω το μυαλό μου να συγκρατεί πληροφορίες τόσο αυστηρά όμως που στο τέλος ξεχνούσα ό,τι είχα διαβάσει...και το κορυφαίο? μετρούσα με τα δάκτυλα πόσες φορές έλεγα την ύλη, 10 ήταν το μινιμουμ...και φυσικά αν δεν το έλεγα τόσες φορές, δεν πήγαινα παρακάτω, με αποτέλεσμα να ξεχνάω ό,τι υποτίθεται ήξερα απέξω...

Το ερώτημα μου..... πώς βρίσκω τη μέση οδό? να κάνω τη δουλειά μου χωρίς να ψυχαναγκάζομαι και να ταλαιπωρούμαι από το τρελό άγχος? χωρίς να πέσω στη λογική των άκρων "ή σκοτώνομαι ή τα φορτώνω στον κόκορα"?

----------


## betelgeuse

Lena δυο ερωτησεις μονο καιμετα θα σου απαντησω ως προς αυτο που ρωτας.
Εχεις διαγνωστει με ΙΨΔ ?
Eχεις ψυχαναγκασμους μονο με τον διαβασμα?

----------


## Lena01

Όχι, δεν έχω διαγνωστεί. 
Μόνο άγχος....
Κοίτα, από όσο μπορώ να αντιληφθώ, θεωρώ ότι μόνο με το διάβασμα έχω, σε φάσεις εξετάσεων....σε άλλους τομείς δεν έχω εντοπίσει, πχ αυτά που λένε για την καθαριότητα και το πλύσιμο δεν τα έχω.

Να συμπληρώσω ότι τώρα που το σκέφτομαι...και στη δουλειά είχα σε θέματα ελέγχου όσων έγραφα (κάθε δουλειά την τσέκαρα 5 φορές, αλλά υποτίθεται ότι ήταν έτσι δομημένο το σύστημα μου...). Το μόνο ακραίο που θυμάμαι ήταν μια φορά σε μια επιτροπή στην οποία όλες οι υποθέσεις αναφέρονταν με αριθμούς, και έπρεπε να πάρω μια αναβολή, έκανα τη δουλειά που έπρεπε να κάνω, τελείωσε το ωράριο μου και ξαναπήγα στην επιτροπή στις 5 το απόγευμα, για να επιβεβαίωσω ότι όντως ο αριθμός για τον οποίο πήρα την αναβολή αντιστοιχούσε στη δική μου υπόθεση...Αλλά το απέδωσα σε τρελό άγχος, κούραση του μυαλού και μπέρδεμα με τόσους αριθμούς πια...

----------


## betelgeuse

Καταλαβα .
Α με την ευκαιρια να κανω μια μικρη διευκρινηση , σε γενικες γραμμες η πλειοψηφια των ανθρωπων νομιζει πως αν καποιος πασχει απο ιψδ ειναι απλα ενας υστερικος που καθαριζει συνεχεια πραγμα που δεν ισχυει , η ιψδ ειναι κατι πιο περιπλοκο. Εγω πασχω 10 χρονια και δεν εχω καμμια μανια με πλυσιμο κλπ .

Στο θεμα σου τωρα , αρχισε να κανεις καποιες μικρες παραδοχες για το προβλημα σου . Για παραδειγμα
1. Αυτη μου η συμπεριφορα με ενοχλει
2. Αυτη η συμπεριφορα με πηγαινει πισω. 
3. Θελω να αλλαξω αυτο που με ενοχλει.

Μετα βαλε την λογικη σου να δουλεψει απεναντι στον ψυχαναγκασμο.
Παραδειγμα , ξερεις πως δεν χαθηκε ο κοσμος αν αρχισεις το διαβασμα στις 9 αντι για τις 8 , αλλα παρολα αυτα νιωθεις οτι εχεις αποτυχει και νομιζεις πως δεν εχει νοημα να διαβασεις. 
Προσπαθησε λοιπον να σκεφτεσαι οτι με μια ωρα λιγοτερο δεν τρεχει και κατι και μπορεις την επομενη μερα να συμπληρωσεις τον χαμενο χρονο.

Επισης πηγαινε κοντρα στον ψυχαναγκασμο και μην ενδωσεις . Ξερω πως αυτο ειναι δυσκολο , αλλα προσπαθησε το μια φορα . Αφησε επιτηδες την κουρτινα οπως να ναι και τον χωρο ακαταστατο και προσπαθησε να μην ασχοληθεις καθολου με αυτο. Αν τα καταφερεις επιβραβευσε
τον εαυτο σου με κατι , πχ ενα γλυκο ή μια βολτα .

Αν καταφερεις να κρατηθεις απο αυτον τον ενα ψυχαναγκασμο προχωρα με τον ιδιο τροπο και σε αλλον , πχ στην αυστηροτητα που εχεις να συγκρατεις ολες τις πληροφοριες.


Α , και το πιο βασικο απο ολα. Αποδεξου οτι δεν εισαι τελεια.

----------


## Lena01

Για μένα, όσοι με ξέρουν πιστεύουν ότι είμαι τελειομανής!

Στην παραδοχή που λες, χρόνια τώρα λέω ότι αυτό το σύστημα διαβάσματος που είχα είναι αυτομαστιγωτικό. 
Αλλά το κακό είναι ότι το έχω ταυτίσει με την επιτυχία, οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός αυτού ισοδυναμεί με αποτυχία. Και για αυτό μού είναι τρομερά δύσκολο να το αλλάξω ή έστω να το κάνω λιγότερο βαρύ για μένα...
Μέχρι και το Λύκειο, διάβαζα μεγαλόφωνα, έκλεινε η φωνή μου από το πολύ μπλα-μπλά, εκεί εγώ να επιμένω να μετράω με τα δάχτυλα...(αυτό το σύστημα μάς το είχε πει ένας δάσκαλος στο δημοτικό, αν θέλουμε να μάθουμε κάτι απέξω να το λέμε 10 φορές ).
Στη σχολή δεν γινόταν να συνεχιστεί αυτό γιατί έμενα σε εστία... έφτυσα αίμα να συνηθίσω να διαβάζω από μέσα μου... το πόσο βασανίστηκα δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να σε κάνω να το καταλάβεις...τί να τα γράφω 10 φορές, τί παπαγαλία, τί τρελά ξενύχτια, τί στενοχώρια γιατί δεν απέδιδα...και τα μαθήματα τα περνούσα με ρυθμούς χελώνας.

Λες να πάω κόντρα στον ψυχαναγκασμό....το θέμα είναι ότι θα έχω τρελά νεύρα μετά και δεν θα μπορώ ήρεμα να διαβάσω...

----------


## betelgeuse

Σε καταλαβαινω , και γνωριζω πολυ καλα οτι ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο το να αλλαξεις συνηθειες χρονων μεσα σε μια στιγμη , αλλα απο την στιγμη που αναγνωριζεις και εσυ η ιδια οτι αυτο δεν σου κανει καλο εχεις κανει ηδη το πρωτο βημα για να το αντιμετωπισεις.
Προσπαθησε να μην εισαι τοσο αυστηρη με τον εαυτο σου , να μην εχεις υπερανθρωπες απαιτησεις και ολα θα πανε καλα.

----------


## giannis94

σε ειδικο........

----------


## Lena01

Σε ειδικό να πάω...αλλά τί να του πω όμως?
Ακριβώς ποιό είναι το πρόβλημα μου?
Τόσαααααααα χρόνια δεν είχα αντιληφθεί καν ότι ο τρόπος που διαβάζω σχετίζεται με τα ψυχολογικά μου...
Μέχρι και βιβλία με στρατηγικές απομνημόνευσης είχα πάρει...

----------


## betelgeuse

Lena εγω δεν θεωρω πως χρειαζεσαι ειδικο , απο την στιγμη που εμφανιζεις μονο λιγους ψυχαναγκασμους μονο στο διαβασμα. 
Αν ειχες και αλλα συμπτωματα ιψδ τοτε θα σε βοηθουσε ο ειδικος.

----------


## Lena01

Ποια είναι τα άλλα συμπτώματα?

Και αυτά που αναφέρω για το διάβασμα, επαναλαμβάνω, δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι είναι κάτι αρνητικό για μένα, νόμιζα ότι είναι το τίμημα της απόδοσης και της επιτυχίας...
Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι πχ έχω και κάποιες αρνητικές σκέψεις, που μόνιμα στροβιλίζουν στο μυαλό μου, του τύπου ότι οικονομικά δεν θα τα βγάλω πέρα, θα καταλήξω μόνη μου, απέτυχα στη ζωή μου, κλπ αλλά τα αποδίδω στην απογοήτευση μου και στην κατάσταση γενικώς...

----------


## betelgeuse

Αρχικα δεν εχει μονο καταναγκασμους αλλα και ιδεοληψιες. Οι ιδεοληψιες ειναι σκεψεις που ειναι τελειως κοντρα στην ηθικη ή στον χαρακτηρα του ατομου και προκαλουν υπερμετρο αγχος ή και κρισεις πανικου , πχ νομιζεις οτι θα σκοτωσεις τους φιλους ή την οικογενεια σου και αυτο σου προκαλει πανικο. Οι ψυχαναγκασμοι ειναι πραξεις που κανει το ατομο αυτο για να μειωσει το αγχος που του προκαλει η ιδεοληψια , πχ εξαφανιζεις μαχαιρια ή απομακρυνεις τους αλλους απο σενα για να μην συμβει αυτο που φοβασαι. 
Οι ψυχαναγκασμοι μπορει να ειναι και νοητικοι , πχ μετρημα .
Επισης το ατομο καταλαβαινει πως δεν ειναι λογικες οι σκεψεις του και οι ψυχαναγκασμοι και για αυτο κρυβει αυτες τις συμπεριφορες απο τους αλλους , και οντως σπανια το περιβαλλον του ασθενη καταλαβαινει οτι κατι τρεχει με αυτον.

Καποιοι μπορει να εχουν πιο πολλες ιδεοληψιες ενω καποιοι αλλοι πιο πολλους ψυχαναγκασμους. Εππισης υπαρχουν και πασχοντες που εχουν μονο ιδεοληψιες.

----------


## Lena01

Σχετικά με τις ιδεοληψίες, εκτός από το να σκοτώσεις, που είναι λίγο βαρύ, τί άλλο μπορεί να είναι ?

----------


## betelgeuse

Η ιδεοληψια αυτη δεν ειναι βαρια , ισα ισα ειναι απο τις πιο κοινες ιδεοληψιες :p
Επισης κοινες ειναι οι εξης : οτι θα επιτεθεις σεξουαλικα σε καποιον , θα βρισεις τον Θεο , θα πεις πραγματα που δεν πρεπει , θα βαλεις φωτια ,θα τρελαθεις κ.α

----------


## Lena01

Να πω πράγματα που δεν πρέπει, ίσως... αλλά όχι σε σημείο να νιώθω τρελό άγχος. 
Νομίζω ότι σκέφτομαι τόσο εκλογικευμένα που είναι δύσκολο να έχω ιδεοληψίες...

----------


## Deleted20082014

Λένα μου, δεν έχεις τίποτα. Απλά και μόνο σου ζητώ μια χάρη. Δώσε και σε εμάς λίγο από τον ψυχαναγκασμό σου για το διάβασμα, σε παρακαλώ!!!! :D
Δεν ξέρω τι να σε συμβουλέψω πάντως. :(

----------


## betelgeuse

Lena τωρα ειδα την τελευταια σου απαντηση. 
Σε γενικες γραμμες ολοι μπορει να εμφανισουν καποια στιγμη στην ζωη τους μικροιδεοληψιες ή ψυχαναγκασμους , το προβλημα ειναι οταν αυτο ειναι συνεχομενο και αρχιζει να γινεται το ατομο δυσλειτουργικο.

Νομιζω πως εσυ δεν εισαι δυσλειτουργικη , αρα δεν θεωρω πως χρειαζεται να το ψαξεις παραπανω ( εκτος αν εχει λεφτα για πεταμα οποτε κανε μια ΓΣΘ να σου φυγει ...)





> Λένα μου, δεν έχεις τίποτα. Απλά και μόνο σου ζητώ μια χάρη. Δώσε και σε εμάς λίγο από τον ψυχαναγκασμό σου για το διάβασμα, σε παρακαλώ!!!! :D
> Δεν ξέρω τι να σε συμβουλέψω πάντως. :(


Αντιθετα απο την Αλκμηνη , εγω θα ηθελα λιγη απο την πειθαρχια σου , που προφανως εχεις αρκετη ενω εγω @@.

----------


## kerasi

Λενα μπορει πολυ απλα ολα αυτα να τα παθαινεις επειδη διαβαζεις οχι γτ σ αρεσει αλλα γιατι πιεζεσε για καποιο στοχο. Και μενα αμα με πεις διαβασε τριγωνομετρια θα με πιασει πανικος. Ξερεις κανεναν να γουσταρει να διαβαζει αντι να κανει βολτες και να χαζευει? Καλα εσυ εισαι και μεγαλης ηλικιας, τι διαβαζεις τωρα στ αποβλασταρα?

----------


## Lena01

Αλκμήνη, αν σκεφτώ το αποτέλεσμα που πρέπει να πετύχω, αυτόματα μπαίνω σε μια τέτοια φάση, όπως την περιγράφω...ίσως όχι τόσο έντονα από την αρχή, με σκαμπανεβάσματα σίγουρα. Η πίεση ότι πρέπει να πετύχω το στόχο, χωρίς να αφήνω περιθώρια αποτυχίας, είναι που με στριμώχνει...

Betelgeuse, πειθαρχία έχω. Αλλά την έχω αποκτήσει με αρρωστημένο τρόπο, και με κουράζει ψυχολογικά...

Κεράσι, εννοείται ότι τα παθαίνω επειδή πιέζομαι υπερβολικά, καταναγκαστικά. Και πανικός με πιάνει πού και πού, και τα νευράκια μου έχω, και στενοχωριέμαι... από όλα έχει ο μπαξές...Σε αυτό που ρωτάς, ναι ξέρω άτομα με υγιείς συνήθειες διαβάσματος, και για αυτό προβληματίζομαι για τη δική μου συμπεριφορα. Άτομα που και θα διαβάσουν και βόλτα θα πάνε και τον αθλητισμό τους και όλα...όλα με μέτρο, ενώ εγώ ψυχαναγκάζομαι για να καταφέρω κάτι...Είμαι ήδη τρία χρόνια σε αυτή την προσπάθεια και έχω κάνει ελάχιστο, ελαχιστότατο διάβασμα...πάω για το 2014 και αν δεν περάσω τί? θα αλλάξω ρότα? Οπότε αυτό από μόνο του με αγχώνει τρελά γιατί αυτή η επιλογή είναι μία λύση... Από την άλλη, τα οικονομικά με πιέζουν πάρα πολύ, ζούμε σε μια άθλια χώρα για νέους επιστήμονες...
Καλέεε, μην το λες έτσι ότι είμαι μεγάλη.... με κάνεις να νιώθω γριά.... 35 είμαι, δεν είμαι 50 !
Ξέρεις πόσοι στα 40 και... τους ξεκινάνε διδακτορικά? ή νέα πτυχία? οι εποχές έχουν αλλάξει....

----------


## Deleted20082014

Οι περισσότεροι ξεκινάνε μεταπτυχιακά στα 30 και!! Για διδακτορικά ας μην το συζητήσουμε καλύτερα! Πολύ αργότερα!!!
Λένα, πρέπει ως ένα βαθμό μερικοί να αποκτήσουμε τον τρόπο σκέψης σου!!! Όχι πρέπει, επιβάλλεται!!! :)

----------


## masterridley

Λένα, αυτό που κάνεις είναι δυσλειτουργικό και επιδέχεται ψυχολογικής θεραπείας κατά την άποψη μου.
Εγώ ένα παρόμοιο που έχω είναι ότι αγχώνομαι πολύ για το πότε θα διαβάσω όλα τα βιβλία που έχω μαζέψει.
Είναι σαν να θέλω να γίνω ο καλύτερος στον τομέα μου αλλιώς δεν αξίζω μία! (Σφάλμα σκέψης: όλα ή τίποτα)

----------


## Lena01

Ή όλα ή τίποτα.... έτσι είναι !
Ή διαβάζω πολύ ή δεν διαβάζω καθόλου!
Ή κάνω πολλά ή δεν κάνω τίποτα!
Παλιά δυστυχώς έτσι σκεφτόμουν...Οκ τώρα δεν σκέφτομαι τόσο άκαμπτα και αυστηρά αλλά ταλαιπωρούμαι ακόμα...

----------


## masterridley

Η ζωή είναι ένας ατελείωτος συμβιβασμός. Ποτέ δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τα πάντα τέλεια.
Κάνεις το καθένα όσο καλά αρκεί. Όποιος δε συμβιβάζεται, το χάνει το παιχνίδι.

----------


## vicky_k

παιδια καλησπέρα απο μένα! Είμαι καινούργια στο φορουμ και σκέφτηκα να σας πω και εγώ τις σκέψεις μου. Δεν ξέρω εαν πάσχω απο ΙΨΔ καθώς δεν έχω επισκεφτεί κάποιον ειδικό, αντιμετωπίζω όμως προβλήματα στη καθημερινότητα μου. Για παράδειγμα, πριν μιλήσω η καθώς μιλάω πρέπει οπωσδηποτε να μετρήσω τα γράμματα των λέξεων, επίσης έχω εμμονή με την ούρηση, αν δεν προλάβω να πάω τουαλέτα είμαι ικανή να μην πάω πουθενά, δεν αφήνω κανέναν να καθαρίσει το σπίτι γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως κανείς δεν το κάνει τόσο καλά όσο εγώ, και μου έχει τύχει, να γυρίσω από μια επίσκεψη, σε απόσταση 20 χμ για να βεβαιωθώ πως έκλεισα το θερμοσίφωνο. Δεν ξέρω που να κατηγοριοποιήσω αυτά που μου συμβαίνουν, αλλά εαν σας συμβαίνει κάτι από αυτά, θα ενιωθα ανακούφιση πως δεν είμαι μόνο! Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας!

----------


## Lena01

Eκτός από το μέτρημα των λέξεων, όλα τα άλλα τα έχω κάνει, αλλά σπάνια, όχι σε συχνή βάση. 
Αυτό με την τουαλέτα, εννοείς στο σπίτι σου, ε? και εγώ το έχω αυτό...αλλά πού να τρέχεις σε ξένες τουαλέτες ή δημόσιες ? λογικό δεν είναι?
Σχετικά με την καθαριότητα στο σπίτι, με ποιούς άλλους μένεις? αλλά και πάλι λογικό μού φαίνεται.... είσαι συγκεντρωτική!μήπως έτσι έχεις μάθει, και 2ον, δεν έχεις μάθει να ζητάς και να δέχεσαι βοήθεια?
Τώρα για το 3ο...είναι λίγο ακραίο...αλλά σε καταλαβαίνω... έχω γυρίσει σπίτι 1-2 φορές για να το τσεκάρω αλλά ήμουν λίγα μέτρα μακριά...και το απέδιδα στο θολωμένο μου μυαλό και στην κούραση. Πώς το πολέμησα? έκανα μια λίστα με υποχρεώσεις πριν φύγω πχ, βγάζω την κουζίνα από την πρίζα, τσεκάρω ότι το θερμοσίφωνο είναι κλειστό, κλείνω παράθυρα, κλειδώνω, κλπ.........τα τσέκαρα και τα έσβηνα με χρώμα..... οπότε μετά στο δρόμο, όταν είχα την σκέψη να τσεκάρω, έλεγα, όχι! το τσέκαρα! το έχω σημειώσει!

----------


## christos78

κατα την γνωμη μου τα συμπτωματα αυτα δν ειναι αρκετα για να εχει καποιος ιδψ...

----------


## nefelimirtw

Lena, το διάβασμα και ο ψυχαναγκασμός έχει γίνει τρόπος να αγαπάω τον εαυτό μου, καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα το πρόβλημά σου γιατί είναι και δικό μου, πλέον όμως το έχω αποδεχτεί..
Σε εξεταστικές στο πανεπιστήμιο τύχαινε να δίνω μάθημα και να είμαι μια βδομάδα άυπνη, ή και γενικά ένα μήνα με χάλια ύπνο και φόβο ότι θα μου ξανασυμβεί στην επόμενη εξεταστική, με συνέπεια να κάνω τις σκέψεις μου πράξεις..

----------


## Lena01

Nefelimirtw, 
τα μαθήματα τα περνάς? ή σε καταπίνει όλος αυτός ο ψυχαναγκασμός?

----------


## nefelimirtw

σ ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση,ναι τα περνάω σχεδόν πάντα, απλά πιστεύω κάθε φορά πως δε θα τα καταφέρω.δε πιστεύω στον εαυτό μου,ενώ τελικά έχω πάρει κ πτυχίο, έχω κάνει κ μεταπτυχιακό...πιο πολύ φοβάμαι εμένα και τις δυνάμεις μου...Μ έχει καταπιεί Λενα..έχω κλειστεί στον εαυτό μου, ενω στην πραγματικότητα είμαι επιτυχημένη. Είμαι σαν ένα άλογο κούρσας που δε σταματά ποτέ κ ψάχνει διαρκή επιβεβαίωση, κάνοντας δύσκολα κ το πιο απλά πράγματα

----------


## Lena01

> Είμαι σαν ένα άλογο κούρσας που δε σταματά ποτέ κ ψάχνει διαρκή επιβεβαίωση, κάνοντας δύσκολα κ το πιο απλά πράγματα


λες και ακούω περιγραφή μου... welcome to the club!!!!!

----------


## nefelimirtw

καλώς σε βρήκα..Αν ήμουν τοίχος θα έγραφα Βασανίζομαι....
ξέρεις ένα τραγούδι που λέει, τίποτα δε χάθηκε..ποτέ από κανένα..
κανείς δε πέθανε ποτέ ωραίε μου εαυτέ..του Μάλαμα..
με παρηγορεί....στο αφιερώνω...
Καλό βράδυ σε όλους, όπου κι αν βρίσκεστε..

----------


## Diana1982

Αχ βρε Λενα μου,γιατί βρε κορίτσι μου έχεις μπλοκάρει τον εαυτό σου έτσι...δε νομίζω ότι είσαι ψυχαναγκαστική,αλλά προσπαθούσες από πάντα να είσαι πολύ καλή σε ότι κάνεις...
Απ'όσο διάβασα όταν σπούδαζες έμενες στην εστία,υπήρχαν ή υπάρχουν και τώρα οικονομικά ζητήματα;
Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι τόσο καλή...τελείωσες τη νομική,τώρα τί στα τσακίδια διαβάζεις πάλι,γιατί επέβαλες βρε κοριτσάκι μου τον εαυτό σου εκ νέου στο στρίμωγμα ενός απαιτητικού διαβάσματος;

Δεν μπορούσες να συνεχίσεις με το δικιγοριλίκι στην πιο χαλαρή του έκδοση;;;
Εχω περάσει και εγώ από διάφορα διαβάσματα και είναι μεγάλη ψυχολογική δέσμευση...άστα τα τόσα διαβάσματα και κάνε πραγματάκια πιο χαλαρά....
Ως πότε θα διαβάζεις; Δεν χρειάζεται τόση μόρφωση,αν θέλεις να πεις γιατί φοιτάς σε 2η σχολή;;

Διαβάζω μία μία τη θεματολογία σου,γιατί βλέπω ότι είσαι πολύ στριμωγμένη,τώρα είσαι καλύτερα,με την σχολή τί κάνεις;

----------


## Lena01

> Δεν μπορούσες να συνεχίσεις με το δικιγοριλίκι στην πιο χαλαρή του έκδοση;;;
> Εχω περάσει και εγώ από διάφορα διαβάσματα και είναι μεγάλη ψυχολογική δέσμευση...άστα τα τόσα διαβάσματα και κάνε πραγματάκια πιο χαλαρά....
> Ως πότε θα διαβάζεις; Δεν χρειάζεται τόση μόρφωση,αν θέλεις να πεις γιατί φοιτάς σε 2η σχολή;;
> 
> Διαβάζω μία μία τη θεματολογία σου,γιατί βλέπω ότι είσαι πολύ στριμωγμένη,τώρα είσαι καλύτερα,με την σχολή τί κάνεις;


Oικονομικά ζητήματα τώρα υπάρχουν, όπως σε όλους μας, όχι κάτι τραγικά διαφορετικό. Τα ίδια που περνάμε όλοι μας. 
Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση. Όντως είναι τεράστια ψυχολογική δέσμευση, είναι φορτίο βαρύ. 
Χαλαρά όχι δεν γινόταν. Δυστυχώς! είναι τέτοια η κατάσταση με την εφορία, τις εισφορές και τα έξοδα που δεν βγαίνουν οι αριθμοί... το πάλαιψα αρκετά χρόνια (σχεδόν 10), περίμενα, έκανα υπομονή, αλλά κάπου φτάνει ο κόμπος στο χτένι... να σκεφτείς ότι βγήκα και χρεωμένη από την όλη ιστορία. 
Ως πότε θα διαβάζω? χαχα μέχρι να βρω άντρα να παντρευτώ και να κάνω οικογένεια, θα ήταν η εύκολη απάντηση. 
Σοβαρά τώρα, δεν ξέρω μέχρι πότε...τη σχολή αυτή τη χρειάζομαι γιατί συνεπάγεται άμεσο διορισμό, δεν έχει τρελή φορολόγηση ούτε εισφορές ούτε άλλα έξοδα, και έναν αξιοπρεπή μισθό. Οπότε στο σημείο που είμαι τώρα φαντάζει μονόδρομος, αν και παλιότερα το πάλαιψα πολύ να μην φτάσω στο σημείο να έχω μπροστά μου μόνο μια λύση. Η ζωή μερικές φορές τα φέρνει περίεργα...
Ναι είμαι καλύτερα, έχει περάσει καιρός από τότε που έγραψα τα ποστς. Η στάνταρ δυσκολία μου είναι ο καθημερινός αγώνας που δίνω να στρωθώ να διαβάσω, που δεν είναι ό,τι πιο εύκολο. Είναι πολλές οι πηγές, ετερόκλητες μεταξύ τους, και αυτό με δυσκολεύει αφάνταστα... δεν είναι ότι έχω ένα βιβλίο να διαβάσω. πχ εχω 2-3 βιβλία στο ίδιο αντικείμενο, με φλασάκι ομιλιών από συνέδρια/μαθήματα να απομαγνητοφωνήσω, με άλλο φλασάκι γεμάτο με μελέτες και έρευνες, με σημειώσεις, ασκήσεις από διαφορετικούς συγγραφείς και πάει λέγοντας... ένα χάος!!!! και εκτός όλων αυτών να προσέχω συνεχώς να επικαιροποιώ ό,τι έχω...
Κολλάω πάρα πολύ, μπλοκάρω με το αποτέλεσμα που θα έχω ή δεν θα έχω... και έχω βάλει μια άσκηση στον εαυτό μου να προσπαθώ χωρίς να σκέφτομαι τί θα πετύχω ή να διαβάζω για να μάθω και όχι για να πετύχω.

----------


## Diana1982

> Ως πότε θα διαβάζω? χαχα μέχρι να βρω άντρα να παντρευτώ και να κάνω οικογένεια, θα ήταν η εύκολη απάντηση.


Γιατί θα ήταν η εύκολη απάντηση;; Τότε θα σου λυθούν όλα σου τα οικονομικά θέματα ή υποτίθετα ότι θα στηρίζεσαι σε αυτόν;
Οτι και αν σου τύχει στη ζωή,προσπάθησε να είσαι οικονομικά ανεξάρτητη γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι σου φέρνει η ζωή...εσύ πρέπει να είσαι κατοχυρωμένη.!




> και έχω βάλει μια άσκηση στον εαυτό μου να προσπαθώ χωρίς να σκέφτομαι τί θα πετύχω ή να διαβάζω για να μάθω και όχι για να πετύχω.


Αυτό είναι πολύ θετικό που έκανες στον εαυτό σου...

Κατα τα άλλα σου εύχομαι καλή τύχη σε ότι κ αν κάνεις στην ζωή σου!!

----------


## Lena01

> Γιατί θα ήταν η εύκολη απάντηση;; Τότε θα σου λυθούν όλα σου τα οικονομικά θέματα ή υποτίθετα ότι θα στηρίζεσαι σε αυτόν;
> Οτι και αν σου τύχει στη ζωή,προσπάθησε να είσαι οικονομικά ανεξάρτητη γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι σου φέρνει η ζωή...εσύ πρέπει να είσαι κατοχυρωμένη.!


Όχι δεν το έγραψα με την έννοια του οικονομικού. Εννοώ ότι στην περίπτωση του γάμου και των παιδιών θα υπήρχε ένα άλλο κεφάλαιο στη ζωή μου οπότε δεν θα είχα χρόνο για διαβάσματα. Δεν το συζητώ για οικονομική ανεξαρτησία, συμφωνώ απόλυτα!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!! Αντεύχομαι!!!!

----------


## ioannis2

> ....... Η στάνταρ δυσκολία μου είναι ο καθημερινός αγώνας που δίνω να στρωθώ να διαβάσω, που δεν είναι ό,τι πιο εύκολο. Είναι πολλές οι πηγές, ετερόκλητες μεταξύ τους, και αυτό με δυσκολεύει αφάνταστα... δεν είναι ότι έχω ένα βιβλίο να διαβάσω. πχ εχω 2-3 βιβλία στο ίδιο αντικείμενο, με φλασάκι ομιλιών από συνέδρια/μαθήματα να απομαγνητοφωνήσω, με άλλο φλασάκι γεμάτο με μελέτες και έρευνες, με σημειώσεις, ασκήσεις από διαφορετικούς συγγραφείς και πάει λέγοντας... ένα χάος!!!! και εκτός όλων αυτών να προσέχω συνεχώς να επικαιροποιώ ό,τι έχω...
> Κολλάω πάρα πολύ, μπλοκάρω με το αποτέλεσμα που θα έχω ή δεν θα έχω... και έχω βάλει μια άσκηση στον εαυτό μου να προσπαθώ χωρίς να σκέφτομαι τί θα πετύχω ή να διαβάζω για να μάθω και όχι για να πετύχω.


Καλύτερα να έχουμε μια πηγη μελέτης, το καλύτερο σύγραμμα στο αντικειμενο, παρά πολλες και ετεροκλητες (οπως λες) πηγες, εκτος κι αν αυτο που απαιτειται στην εξεταση δεν ειναι η λεπτομερεια, ειδικότερες έννοιες και εφαρμογή τους, αλλά η άποψη και μια πιο γενική αντίληψη του αντικειμενου. Αν η ικανοτητα σου για απομνημόνευση δε σε βοηθα στο να θυμασαι λεπτομερειες απο διαφορετικα συγράμματα απ εξω καλύτερα θα ήταν να περιοριστεις στο ενα, στο καλύτερο σύγραμμα. Αλλιως πως θα θυμασαι με ακριβεια το ειδικοτερο, τη λεπτομερεια? Ελλοχευει η σύγχυση και τελικα αντι να πετυχεις την απομνημονευση της λεπτομερειας η οποια ζητειται στην εξεταση θα πας στην εξεταση με μια γενικη εικονα του αντικειμενου λόγω αδυναμιας να τα αποστηθήσεις όλα. Κι ετσι παρά τον κόπο να ναι ορατος ο κίνδυνος αποτυχίας. 
Απο καποιο χρονικο σημειο της ζωης μας και επειτα ο λόγος που δινουμε εξετασεις ειναι οτι αυτο που μεχρι τωρα κανουμε δεν μας ευχαριστει, δεν πετυχαμε οταν τελειωσαμε τις σπουδες μας στις πρωτες μας επαγγελματικες επιλογες, δεν τα καταφεραμε να τις αποκτησουμε, δεν συμβιβαζόμαστε, κι αυτο προσπαθουμε να το επιτυχουμε τωρα. Μονο που τωρα αυτο ειναι πιο κοπιωδες κι επιπονο.

----------


## Lena01

Για το αρχικό στάδιο μελέτης που είμαι, ναι το ένα βιβλίο είναι μια πάρα πολύ καλή λύση! 
Δεν το έχω πετύχει ακόμα γιατί νιώθω ότι κάνω λειψή δουλειά, νιώθω ανεπαρκή την προσπάθεια μου. 
Οπότε από το ανεπαρκές επιλέγω το καθόλου...
μμμμ δεν ξέρω αν έχω πιθανότητες επιτυχίας μόνο με ένα βιβλίο, δεν μπορώ να το εκτιμήσω. Αλλά σίγουρα είναι μια άριστη αρχή.

----------


## skata

Μακάρι να είχα και εγώ ψυχαναγκασμούς με το διάβασμα θα ήμουν ευτυχισμένη. :(

----------


## ioannis2

> ...
> Δεν το έχω πετύχει ακόμα γιατί νιώθω ότι κάνω λειψή δουλειά, νιώθω ανεπαρκή την προσπάθεια μου. 
> Οπότε από το ανεπαρκές επιλέγω το καθόλου...
> ...


Μπορεις να λες ότι κανεις λειψη δουλεια και η προσπαθεια ανεπαρκης όταν καταβαλλεις το απαν των νοητικων σου δυνατοτητων και δεν απομενει κατι αλλο. Αλλο το πως νιωθουμε κι αλλο το πως αντικριζουν τη δουλεια μας οι αλλοι (εννοω αυτους που γενικα ειναι αντικειμενικοι και κατεχουν το αντικειμενο μας οποτε αυτοι μπορει να μας αποδιδουν αξια μεγαλυτερη απ αυτη που αποδιδουμενοι εμεις σ εμας και τα συμπερασματα ως προς το που οφειλεται αυτο αυτονοητα (πχ χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση)). Μαλλο θα συσχετιζα τους δυο αυτους χαρακτηρισμους σου για τη δουλεια σου με το θεμα ψυχαναγκασμος για το οποιο μιλας στην αρχη του θεματος σου, αρα αυτο σε στερει απο την ικανοτητα να χρησιμοποιεις το απαν των νοητικων σου δυνατοτητων (πχ όταν ο μισος και βαλε χρονος πανω απο τα βιβλια αναλώνεται σε αγχωδεις σκεψεις για το αν θα επιτυχω στην εξεταση/το μελλον μου ή ενα σωρο τραυματικα περιστατικα απο το παρελθον που κατεβαζει εκει η σκεψη μου εμπλουτισμενα με φανταστικα γεγονοτα και τα συναισθηματα που τα συνοδευουν, κι ετσι η μελετη μου δεν ειναι συνεχης αλλα συνεχως διακεκομενη ενεκα των σκεψεων αυτων, το να αφαιρουμαι γινεται κανονας στη μελετη μου συν το ότι μπορει να αναβαλλω την εναρξη της μελετης λόγω άγχους αν θα τα πάω καλα ή μιας σκεψης που με βαζει να μην καθησω να διαβασω επειδη θα κουραστω).

----------


## Lena01

Ιωάννη, 
είναι ακριβώς όπως τα λες! 
όλα όσα λες συν το ότι σκέφτομαι ότι αυτά που διαβάζω είναι λίγα σε σχέση με αυτά που πρέπει να ξέρω.

----------

